# Are these trademarked/copyright protected



## nowitsshowtime (Jan 19, 2008)

Looking to make a shirt with either Slimer from Ghost Busters, and also "Ecto Coolers" froM HI-C. 

I would make my own drawing or edit of Slimer from the cartoon series of ghost busters, which was around in the late 80s.

As for the Ecto Cooler(out in early 90s), I would probably just use the name or text.

Just wondering are these copyright or trademark protected, or if I would be able to use these. I feel like Slimer may be out of the question, but Im unsure about Ecto Coolers since its just a name for a drink. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Just wanted to say that chances are they are protected. If you want to find out for sure I would check the links on the left hand side if the page towards the bottom for trademarks and copywrites and do a search. That is the only way to know for sure.


----------



## cyclonearts (Jul 8, 2007)

You can do a search on the name over at ustpo.org


----------



## 109935 (Apr 14, 2007)

If you want to use a recognizable image without copyright problems, do a shirt using Osama Bin Laden. I don't think he will turn up at any court house to sue. Of course if he does, you can claim the reward. BTW look for the tall guy with the pretty camel.


----------



## nowitsshowtime (Jan 19, 2008)

haha good one 10993...reverse psychology there.

Looks like "ecto cooler" is trademarked, and im pretty sure the image of slimer is copyrighted, unless there is a life span of how long copyrights last.

Im thinking I can always get around it by drawing him up differently, perhaps without teeth may work


----------

